# Topics > Toys >  Kibot, Kibot2, toy robots, iriver Ltd., Seoul, Korea

## Airicist

Manufacturer - iriver Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

KT-Olleh KiBot2, developed by iriver, 30 sec Korean commercial

Uploaded on Jan 24, 2012

----------


## Airicist

iRiver Kibot, this robot takes care of children 

 Uploaded on Jan 20, 2012




> South Korean telecom company KT has introduced this robotic playmate for kids called KT manufactured by iRiver. The price is something like $40 plus a monthly $30/month subscription contract with KT over 2 years which includes unlimited new educational apps and videos through the KT robot portal in South Korea. It's based on Android and also comes with the full Google Marketplace. The price for it "unlocked" is about the same as an iPhone 4S. iRiver plans to do more robots, to take care of old people, and maybe at some point to take out the trash and wash your dishes. The robots are invading the world!

----------


## Airicist

KT-Olleh Kibot2 Specs (developed by iriver)

Uploaded on Jan 24, 2012

----------


## Airicist

KT Olleh Kibot2, user scenario clip (Developed by iriver) 

Uploaded on Jan 24, 2012

----------

